# Computer fährt alleine hoch?



## petralein67 (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
erstmal ein gesundes neues Jahr 2008.

Heute morgen fuhr sich mein PC alleine hoch. Ich mußte nur noch den Bildschirm anmachen. Nachdem ich die Maus anfasste und arbeiten wollte fuhr er runter.
Dann startete er wieder alleine neu. Bevor ich alles realisieren konnte, wiederholte er das Spiel. Mitlerweile reagiert er gar nicht mehr. habe jetzt den Stecker gezogen. Was ist LOS?

Macke 2008?
Gruß neuer User petralein67


----------



## hornmartin (1. Januar 2008)

vielleicht ist deine Hochfahren-Button am PC-gehäuse geklemmt?
oder hat es jemand schon angemacht?


----------



## PC Heini (1. Januar 2008)

Dies ist auch in anderen Foren ein bisher bekanntes und meist ungelöstes Problem.
Da Du den PC eh ausschaltest, würde ich die ganze Anlage noch an ein Steckerbrett mit Schalter hängen. Den Schalter betätigst Du dann, wenn der PC heruntergefahren ist. Somit ist sicher alles vom Stromnetz getrennt.


----------



## petralein67 (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem ich Ihn jetzt nochmal ans Netz gelassen habe reagiert er gar nicht mehr auf den Powerknopf. Jetzt sagt bitte nicht"Das wars"
Helft Ihr mir?
Gruß petralein67


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Januar 2008)

Und dieses Phänomen ist warum man überall Steckerleistun nutzen darf aber _niemals_ an PCs. Beim umschalten des Schalters entstehen nämlich Spannungen, die dann zwischen den einzelnen Geräten hin und her geschickt werden. Bei zihmlich allen Geräten ist das egal nur beim PC laden sich so die Kondensatoren auf, dass Hardware (Laufwerke, USB-Geräte) nicht mehr erkannt wird oder der PC gar nicht mehr bootet.
Um diesen, meist unerwünschten, Zustand zu beheben trennt man den PC vom Stromnetz (Netzstecker ziehen) und schaltet das Netzteil ab (falls Schaltervorhanden, der rote Schalter ist _nicht_ dafür gedacht. Dies ist der Spannungsumschalter und sollte eigentlich nicht betätigt werden da er in der falschen Stellung zur Zerstörung des Netzteils führt. Den richtigen Knopf erkennt man an der 0 und der 1 die sich oft auf ihm befinden  )
Hat man das Netzteil abgeschaltet oder ist kein solcher Schalter vorhanden betätigt man nun mehrmals den Power-Knopf des PCs selbst. Schaltet dann ggf. das Netzteil an und wieder aus um den Power-Knopf nochmals mehrmals zu betätigen gefolgt vom wieder einschalten des Netzteils und dem verbinden mit dem Stromnetz. Nun sollte der Rechner wieder booten


----------

